

LA Uber drivers turn off app to create artificial surge pricing - foobarqux
https://nplusonemag.com/online-only/online-only/i-am-not-an-uber/?ftcamp=crm/email/_DATEYEARFULLNUM___DATEMONTHNUM___DATEDAYNUM__/nbe/FirstFTEurope/product

======
davidgerard
Inflammatory cherry-picked title. The actual title is "I Am Not an Uber: A
night with LA's Uber drivers"

~~~
foobarqux
Cherry-picked sure, but the generic title obscures why the article may be of
interest. The other noteworthy part of the article is that Uber drivers are
starting to organize.

